# Marzocchi Bomber Girls Kalender 04



## ekim (17. November 2003)

Verticke bei EBAY nen unterschriebenen Bomber Girls Kalender, schaut mal rein:

Artikel Nr.:2766115050


----------



## Toy (26. November 2003)

hammer geil,der kalender,für leute die kein bock haben sich ihn zukaufen,ps.ich hab bock,aber kein geld,können sich die bilder einzeln bei marzocchi ziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suomi (27. November 2003)

Also für umsost gibt es das Teil bei BMO bei Bestellung über 100 euro.
ride on

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/catalog/produkt1292.html


----------



## mankra (11. Dezember 2003)

Macht ihm seine Auktion nicht kaputt: 

Seiner ist immerhin unterschrieben (von wem geht allerdings aus dem Text nicht hervor  )

Andererseits: Wer so ein Schmuckstück verkauft, der gehört bestraft *fiesgrins*


----------



## ekim (2. Februar 2004)

Hatte ja 2 ;-))


----------

